
Ask HN: How would you define a “dream job”? - hownottowrite
Riffing on the recent post about game development, I wondered how the HN community would define a “dream job.” What are the characteristics? How would such a job work?
======
duiker101
A job that I enjoy, where I am challenged in a creative and constructive way
(fighting management and bad culture is not constructive, but improving my
programming skills and solving new problems is).

A job where I feel like I have a good impact on the world, my works somehow
brings happiness to people, maybe it's a charity, maybe it's just
entertainment but still, something that gives good emotions to people.

A job that is well paid and possibly, remote. Or at least with enough
flexibility that I don't feel a slave of the office.

I know that can be a lot, but I believe all those things would actually
contribute to making me even more productive.

------
selmat
\- no open space,

\- no domestic country manager,

\- no BS meetings,

\- no BS about overtimes,

\- contract + good pay,

\- home-office,

